# New Gun



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

Got a sig 239 compact 40 s&w last week .shot 200 rounds through it with out any stove pipes or other problems.puts a pertty sharp rap on the wrist till you get the right grip on it.seems real reliable will use for my ccw gun.
Fred


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

congrats, sounds great.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I've heard those sigs are real nice guns. I've never shot one though. I went up to apply for my ccw license today and they where closed for the holiday. Now I have to wait until Friday. The 40cal. is a great round. I use a S&W Cheifs Special 45 cal. semi auto. It is also a compact.


----------

